# Was benötigt man im Raid ?



## Carped (1. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

ich wollte mal fragen ob mir jemand eine "Liste" zusammen stellen kann mit Klasse und Anzahl der jeweiligen Klasse die man für einen "guten Raid" braucht.

Edit:Nicht was man für einen guten raid braucht, sondern was man für eine gute RAIDGILDE braucht.sorry


gruß
Carped


----------



## mazze3333 (1. Januar 2008)

für welche ini?


----------



## Carped (1. Januar 2008)

egal jede weil ja RAIDGILDE


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (1. Januar 2008)

Tja, dann wäre trotzdem die Frage, welche Instanz du raiden willst und welchen Boss.


----------



## Carped (1. Januar 2008)

Ohh... halt einfach ne Raid Gilde die mit den Vorhandenen Membern In JEDE ini gehen kann!  Ist das so schwer ?


----------



## Phytos (1. Januar 2008)

Ja, weil die Instanzen unterschiedlich schwer sind, weil die Bosse verschiedene Spezialfähigkeiten haben, weil man auf verschiedene Sachen achten muss usw. Einmal reicht ein Tank für einen Boss, ein anderes Mal braucht man mehrere. Und so ist das bei den meisten Klassen. Lies dir Guides für die jeweiligen Instanzen durch und überleg selbst welche Klassen am sinnvollsten sind. Zumahl jeder Raid sowieso ne andere Vorgehensweise hat...


----------



## Tikume (1. Januar 2008)

Naja, so wie sich das liest ist der TE völlig alleine. Da mal einfach so nach Schema F eine Raidgilde aus dem Boden zu stampfen .. würde mich sehr wundern wenn das Erfolg hätte.


----------



## mazze3333 (1. Januar 2008)

ähh es gibt 10er 25er 40er raids. Da muss man schon wissen wo du hin willst^^wie wärs wenn du dir einfach ne gilde suchst, und da alles lernst?


----------



## Carped (1. Januar 2008)

JA SORRY das ich net der allwissende bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Aber naja meinetwege Closen.


----------



## Aêdil (4. Januar 2008)

Musst deswegen doch nicht gleich beleidigt sein...
Wir wollen dir helfen, denn du hast uns gefragt.
Also wie meine Vorposter schon sagten gibt es für jede Raidinstanz eine individuelle Gruppenaufstellung.
Häufig werden z.B. in Kara(einer 10 Mann Raidinstanz) bis zu 4 Heiler benötigt, für einige Abschnitte nur einer oder zwei.
Falls du noch genauere Fragen zu bestimmten Instnazen hast, helfen wir dir gerne...


----------



## Galbadia (12. Januar 2008)

[QUOTE post='281863' date='1.01.2008, 16:12']Hallo,

ich wollte mal fragen ob mir jemand eine "Liste" zusammen stellen kann mit Klasse und Anzahl der jeweiligen Klasse die man für einen "guten Raid" braucht.

Edit:Nicht was man für einen guten raid braucht, sondern was man für eine gute RAIDGILDE braucht.sorry


gruß
Carped[/QUOTE]

Jede Ini braucht ihre Klassen, und jede RAIDGILDE, egal ob gut oder schlecht sollte von jeder Klasse genug haben, und z.b mehrere Deff-Tanks und Off-Tanks, Feral Dudu oder Moonkin.

Wen jemand eine Raidgilde mit gut oder schlecht bezeichnet, bezieht sich das auf das Können des Raidleiters und des Raids, nicht unbedingt auf die Klassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Carped schrieb:


> Ohh... halt einfach ne Raid Gilde die mit den Vorhandenen Membern In JEDE ini gehen kann! Ist das so schwer ?



Die anderen poster haben bereits gefragt für welche Ini, den es gibt KEINE BESTIMMTE GRUPPEN FÜR JEDE INI, DIE DANN AUCH 100% LÄUFT!!!

JEDE INI HAT IHRE EIGENE TAKTIKEN UND KLASSEN!!!!


Und wie schon gesagt, jede raidgilde braucht von allem genug....


----------



## Fynn01 (14. Januar 2008)

Hab nen' Lachkrampf bekommen als ich oben gelesen habe, Kara mit 4 Heilern... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bergerdos (14. Januar 2008)

Wenn zwischendurch nur 2 Heiler gebraucht werden machen die anderen halt Schaden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zurück zum Thema ...

also meiner Erfahrungen mit Raids sind nur minimal, aber wenn man mit einer Gilde Kara gehen will muß man bedenken, daß nicht immer alle zu gleichen Zeit Lust oder Zeit haben, also braucht man Auswahl....

Man braucht 2 Tanks und 3 Heiler, also sollte man in der Gilde insgesamt mindestens 5 Tanks und 6-7 Heiler haben damit zur Raid-Zeit genug verfügbar sind.
Mit den DDs isses bisschen flexiebler, aber du kannst nicht mit 5 Hexern gehen, also solltest Du mindestens 15-20 Leute in verschiedenen Klassen verfügbar haben...

Wenn Du sowas neu aufziehen willst ohne Vorlauf in ner Gilde die zusammengewachsen ist .......


...... vergiss es .......


----------

